# Missing Nun



## Limow (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,

In the summer I erected a dovecote and bought some doves to go in it. My love of birds started when a ringed bird and his mate had a baby in my redundant gutter box and I so loved watching them fly past the windows. They and their baby seem to live elsewhere and visit now and then. Anyway, I got a dovecote and netted in 8 birds - 4 garden doves, a black and a white fantail and a black and a brown nun - all the birds are pairs. 

I took the net off last week at exactly 8 weeks and so far, so good... until today. I have not seen Chief, the black and white nun since this morning. Normally the birds stick together and spend their time alternating between the roof of the house and the dovecote. This evening they all came down for dinner, but no sign of Chief. Ironically, Mickel the baby racer born at my house (who I haven't seen for weeks) joined them for dinner, which was lovely to see.

I must admit to feeling rather sick about Chief. He's a big bird and I'm really worried he might have been taken by a hawk. We had some a couple of months ago, but haven't heard them or seen them for about five weeks. If a hawk had taken him would I see feathers on our property? I'm sure a hawk wouldn't be able to fly very far with him. I know the cat hasn't had him as she's been in the house all day.

I really feel something has happened to him as he's always been with the others up until now and he has a mate - or am I worrying a bit too early?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nuns are a pretty breed.. that is what they are for..showing., not to say they can not come out of the loft on occasion, but this is not a breed for a dovecote.. the garden doves and or white homing pigeons are, as they do fly well and fast if they see a predator and can return or home back to the dovecote.. the nuns are bred for looks and not savvy to flying well.. they could also get off track or lost if they fly too far if a hawk pushes them away.. the fancy birds like this breed are usually kept in a loft with a large flight aviary so they won't get into trouble. But..if it has only been one day..keep a watch he may return when you least expect it.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

could be he is out roaming the area  give him time he may come bock, do you not have a mate for the fantail?


----------



## Limow (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for your replies.
Only the plain doves seem keen to actually go for a good fly, the others just sit on the roof or dovecote, esp the nuns - it's like he's disappeared into thin air Ahhhhh, making me SO sad, I could cry!
Yes the fantail has a mate, he is black and was sitting on the dovecote when the photo was taken.
Is a pigeon/dove able to be the only one to look after egg/young - I know they normally share this task? I'm wondering if they might have mated before he went missing as they were nest building.
Shame nuns are not suited to dovecote life, they have so much character - Chief is my favourite, a super bird, absolutely bursting with attitude. 
I so hope he's ok and comes home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Limow said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your replies.
> Only the plain doves seem keen to actually go for a good fly, the others just sit on the roof or dovecote, esp the nuns - it's like he's disappeared into thin air Ahhhhh, making me SO sad, I could cry!
> Yes the fantail has a mate, he is black and was sitting on the dovecote when the photo was taken.
> ...


If he does not return and his mate does lay eggs you can replace them with fake ones to see if she sits them..she may not if her mate is missing.. just have to wait and see.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

One thought......based on experience many many years ago. Check around if there is a place he could have gotten inside and stuck. I had a similar dissapearance many years ago only to later find the missing bird had went down our chimney (it did not have screen on it). check in the garage, shed etc. to see if he could have gotten inside somewhere. Maybe no, but worth a look.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Limow said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your replies.
> Only the plain doves seem keen to actually go for a good fly, the others just sit on the roof or dovecote, esp the nuns - it's like he's disappeared into thin air Ahhhhh, making me SO sad, I could cry!
> Yes the fantail has a mate, he is black and was sitting on the dovecote when the photo was taken.
> ...


 what country do you reside in exactly , Im guessing not the states , its easy for them to just get lost, but he could have just as easily been eaten .Only time will tell ,how long has he been missing ?


----------



## Limow (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,
We have about ten chimneys but they are all capped - but if they weren't then yes, that's where I'd have thought he could have gone. I've walked all around our property including our woodland and no sign of feathers to indicate he came to harm on our land.
The strange thing is that it's only the doves that I've seen go for a fly and that's been seldom. Mostly they are 'around' and I can count 8 every time I go outside, because they are just 'there'. 
I was told to expect losses and it will probably be easier to accept later on as I won't have the same bond with birds born in the dovecote, but I think the first batch that are netted in and I've spent so much time with, learning their characters, is particularly tough. 
I will check our sheds and garage just in case.
I'm in the UK by the way and he went missing yesterday morning.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Lovely photo

Good luck


----------

